# #ThrowbackThursday: 1974 Audi Coupe Speciale by Frua



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

There’s no doubt that the 60s and 70s made for a period of some of the most iconic sportscar design. There were the greats, such as nearly any Ferrari with a 250 or 365 designation, the Lamborghini Miura and Countach, as well as countless others from storied marques like Jaguar, Maserati and even Mercedes. Alas, Audi had yet to make its pre-war return during much of this time, and as the 70s era sportscars were just winding down the Ingolstadt brand was just coming back online from its postwar coma. Alas, Audi fans have no real sportscars that they can turn harken back to during this wonderful era… or do they.

Yes, there were a few concepts done by known carrozzeria of the time. There was the Quartz Concept by Pininfarina and the Asso di Picche by Giugiaro… and before them there was a little known mid-engine concept car by a lesser known styling house. Pietro Frua didn’t have the name recognition of some of his Italian contemporaries, but his pen and his Turin-based firm seem considerably influential just the same. Google the name and you’ll find many well-known cars by the man including the Volvo P1800, the Maserati Mistral. You’ll also find plenty of concepts that offered intriguing ‘what-if’ one-offs based on cars like the Dodge Challenger, Chevy Camaro and countless BMW designs that heavily influenced that brand’s 70s design language. By 1970 though, Pietro Frua had lost his business with BMW and was scrambling to look for new work. Out of this time came his 1974 Audi Coupe Speciale mittelmotor concept.

More on this story plus more photos HERE: http://fourtitude.com/news/vintage-...ursday-1974-audi-mittelmotor-concept-by-frua/


----------



## teach2 (Aug 3, 2005)

[email protected] said:


>


Amazing find, George! This was definitely the first I had heard of it.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

teach2 said:


> Amazing find, George! This was definitely the first I had heard of it.


Thanks! It was a random find of PR photos on Ebay and then a bit of Googling. Even better that Audi Tradition knew some backstory that wasn't already out there. Even still, not much is known. I wonder what ever happened to the car.


----------

